# Azeri: cэnab doktor



## Setwale_Charm

Can anybody say if this is true that despite the fact that the most commonly used Azeri word for "doctor" is '_hэkim_', the correct address to a male medical person is _cэnab doktor_?


----------



## Ellis

Yes, when addressing to a physician, one would say _doktor_. The use of _həkim_ in such context may be encountered in informal speech (for example, "Ay həkim", with _ay_ being an informal vocative particle).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you.
 But is this latter colloquial address to be avodided in nay situations or may it be considered offensive?


----------



## Ellis

No, not at all offensive. Just very informal, maybe a little provincial (as in rural).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Ok, thanks.


----------

